# MEET THE NEW BOAT



## PELAGIC PIRATE

UPDATE: DONE DEAL < BOAT ARRIVING IN PC AUG 14th> 







After almost 2 years of not owning my own boat, i took the dive again today and went under contract pending survey on this palm beach 32.







Meet the new boat fellers !


----------



## Worn Out

I'd sure look good in that boat!!!


----------



## Kingfish514

What a beauty she is!


----------



## bluffman2

looks like you need some crew..........

great looking boat!!!


----------



## a

very nice! one day.........


----------



## Splittine

Fine looking boat, congrats, hope she does you good.


----------



## recess

I LIKE IT ,THATS A BEAUTIFUL BOAT . WHAT KIND OF POWER? TRAILER?

TIM


----------



## MSViking

Mike

Awesome looking boat! Great looking classic timeless lines! I am curious, I always thought your Mirage was a great mix of size, power, tower and basic accomodations for this size of boat. What made you get rid of her and how do you see this boat improving on the Mirage? (what are your engines on the new boat?)


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *mscontender (7/12/2009)*Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking boat! Great looking classic timeless lines! I am curious, I always thought your Mirage was a great mix of size, power, tower and basic accomodations for this size of boat. What made you get rid of her and how do you see this boat improving on the Mirage? (what are your engines on the new boat?)




I sold the Mirage for several reasons , but the 2 main reason where money and outboard issues all the time. I just couldn't buy a break with outboards and seemed to always have issues once i went to 250 hp or above. The money part was , less than 1 mile per gallon on every trip which cost a arm and a leg when fuel prices went way north due to where we tend to fish. Although i loved the Mirage , I alway wanted to get into a diesel boat which run cheaper , and sound so much better on the troll. 



As for the new boat , yes she is a timeless classic with lines only a few boats carry. A ways back i was interested in TOPSHELF, a 27 tides in destin, and the MOXIE in Gulf breeze. My issue then was price and worry about the size ( i felt the tides was tool small and the Gamefisherman was too much money). When i found the new boat , which has the same layout but much larger in every direction I was in love. She has room to lay down below in a cabin that isn't a dungeon for tow people , the ability fish and relax while keeping you dry and covered all the time under her large oversize helm and deck area.



She has a single diesel which was put into the boat in 2003 brand new. The new motor shaved 1000 pounds out of the hull when the old cat was removed and helps her to plane at just 9 knots. Her wake is so clean at troll that there are hardly any bubbles at all leaving clean water everywhere the lures will run. The tower is perfect for cobia season being very tall and large enough for 3 anglers, with controls. She has a huge 60 gallon in sole live well for our live bait, and tons of storage for gear and rods.



I am giving up speed and zero economy for smooth rides and huge fuel economy. She will cruise at 20 knots not problem, so thats it speed wise( no speed queen here). The thing is , she will do that 20 knots in comfort into a 3-4 foot head sea which we experienced yesterday during the sea trial in the St Augustine inlet. She powered right though without slamming us, and not one drop of water into the boat of helm area( which is a major plus). Lately i have been fishing a 27 worldcat cat, which is a great boat with a great fishing layout . Problem is , they are wet and every time we get rough seas we can plan of getting soaked the entire trip. Heck even in good seas she sneezes on us constantly wetting your sun glasses. I just couldnt take the pounding and soaking anymore which it what it boils down too.



Because i have been fishing so long and taking so many shitty boat rides i finally decided to switch to a smoother dry ride. Although i will have only one motor now which most people do not prefer, i am not going to worry about it and take every precaution i can to make sure we never have any motor issues. The main reason i could not get a twin diesel set up is where i live in Pc and what i have to get under. Due to tide restrictions, 11 or less beam for my dock at my house, and a low bridge i have to get under .....I had to shop for a very specific boat that meet all the requirements. There where very few boats on the list and even fewer i could afford. I was able to buy this boat for less than a twin engine repower on my Mirage if that gives any idea what kind of deal i got.



The other main plus to this boat which i found out yesterday, was her open check book owner who cared for her the last 8 years replacing anything he felt was a issue. He went over every detail of the boats issues with me and had put me at ease with the care he showed for his GIRL. This guys is in his late 60's and solo fishes this sucker 50 -70 miles out in the stream for tuna and marlin...SOLO........And did i mention his sea abilities...this guy could handle a boat backing that sucker into his slip with one motor and some heavy wind.



Survey is next week so barring any unforeseen issues she will be in the gulf fishing within 4 weeks.



reports to follow soon !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *recess (7/12/2009)*I LIKE IT ,THATS A BEAUTIFUL BOAT . WHAT KIND OF POWER? TRAILER?
> 
> 
> 
> TIM




2003 Yanmar 315 single diesel



Trailer is to be ordered and built after the survey. I hope to tow her to different locations to fish such as Venice in the winter and the Keys in the summer. I can just see her now in sailfish land in south florida...what this boat was made for !





Thanks, Mike.


----------



## MSViking

I understand all your points and agree with you. I hope it all works out for you. I also followed your post on the Hull Truth about the kicker and if I were you I would not stress over it, as you said just learn the ins and outs of your diesel and make sure you have a sat phone or good radion and just go have fun!

good luck, new boats are always a blast! How do you get the boat from Jax to PC?

MScontender


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Yea , i am ditching that idea .have a sat phone and gps eprib already.





As for getting her home, she is to be towed on a low-boy trailer and launched in pC. The tower is getting chopped at the driving station to make it home and then will be added back on in such fashion that it can flip back for the bridge i have to clear.. The shade will be removable for cobia season ..........Cant wait !


----------



## slappydave

Congrats Mike. I can't wait to fish on the new ride. My Willy Roberts is your boats little sister.


----------



## Xiphius

BEAUTIFUL RIG Mike Can't wait to see it our waters....


----------



## fucaiyon

great lookin boat especially the hand rails at the potty for jalapeno power squats w/ a side of budlight curls


----------



## Top Shelf

Congrats on the boat. I loved my single and took it over to the rigs many times and never ran into a problem. Those yanmars are great. Spend some time getting used to the way she handles and you should not have a problem. Although it is hard holding up on a spot with a single.


----------



## sniper

I like the cabin lay out. You can be pooping and still be in the conversation. Nice looking boat.


----------



## greycj7

Beautiful boat. Hope all goes well with the purchase.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *sniper (7/15/2009)*I like the cabin lay out. You can be pooping and still be in the conversation. Nice looking boat.




Yea , not sure what they were thinking when they designed that ?



Wife is installing a curtain for a tad more privacy. I would like to remove the head and make a tackle center in that area.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *greycj7 (7/15/2009)*Beautiful boat. Hope all goes well with the purchase.




Thanks 



The survey went very well and there was just a few minor things found. Just waiting on the oil samples to come back and the boat should be ready to ship buy August.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *Top Shelf (7/15/2009)*Congrats on the boat. I loved my single and took it over to the rigs many times and never ran into a problem. Those yanmars are great. Spend some time getting used to the way she handles and you should not have a problem. Although it is hard holding up on a spot with a single.




Thanks Josh



I more than likely install a bow thruster so i dont run into docking issues. I was thinking i would have to bottom fish differently due to the single, but trolling and cobia will be the boats main stay.



see you on the water soon....


----------



## Linda

Wow, congrats. She is beautiful.I love that its a single. When you dunk her over here in pc, give me a call if you need a hand with anything. I would love to see her in person and meet you all. By the way,Im Ernie, the one who gave you some info on the other mirage you were looking at. Glad it didnt work out . This boat is much sweeter IMO.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Thanks Ernie....


----------



## Chris Couture

Man, I love the lines of that thing! What a beautiful boat! You gonna add some riggers to it or are they just not shown in the photos?



Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *Chris Couture (7/20/2009)*Man, I love the lines of that thing! What a beautiful boat! You gonna add some riggers to it or are they just not shown in the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new boat!






Thanks Chris



Yea she is getting some outriggers for sure, underwater lights, AC and tower rod holders galore......


----------



## DISANTO

Beautiful!


----------



## Kim

She's a beauty!!

Kim


----------



## Get'n Wade

That's one pretty SOMEBIACH!!!!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Congrats on the boat, I'm one for speed and always have been to get out there and get to fishing and be able to get back. But I have to agree with ya about constantly getting wet and beat up. I think I could make the trade as you did! Started thinking about it when Top Shelf was posted for sale, that one and your new boat are both beautiful looking rides.


----------



## Bullshark

I think I remember seeing that boat at the Conch House. Nice boat.


----------



## Snatch it

nice


----------



## matttheboatman

Very nice ride, captain. What will her name be?

Matt


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Well we have a bunch of names in mind , just no solid plans yet . The name is painted on the stern so not sure what is involved with getting it changed but i plan to look into it.



here is a couple of the possible names:



PELAGIC GIRL



GRANDER



PELAGIC DREAMS



SEARCHER



DESOTO EXPRESS



CANYON RUNNER



PELAGIC PLUNDER



OLE-YELLER



GAMEFISHER



DORADO



PENDULOUS



TACKLE-BOX



PAID-4





These are some of the better ones, but will see.



what do you think ........



THE BOAT IS BEING DELIVERED THURSDAY !!!!!!



hope to splash friday and fish saturday......reports to follow.


----------



## bluffman2

"she's got lines" damn sure got good looking lines....great looking boat

"old yellow" good too........

how about............. "About Time" 

or........... "Finally Mine" or "Finally Time"

what ever you name her it will be a great one...good luck and best wishes


----------



## Ocean Master

I believe that boat will be such a beautiful ride. Cruising at 20 knots, relaxing and having a smooth ride. That's what it's all about. Planing at 9 knots...That's economy right there...! I really like the cockpit layout. You can do so many things with that. Best wishes to you on the water.


----------



## gamefisherman

Mike,

Paul here (MOXIE). Congratulations! What a beautiful boat. So many people see their boat as nothing more than a simple tool to fish, but that thing is so much more. Coupla things - Mike Matlack at Gamefisherman can probably be a great source for you. I believe he has or had an ownership interest when your boat was built. Also, Michael at Saunders Yachtworks in Orange Beach has just finished installing a bow thruster on his single diesel 24' Topaz, so he would probably have some great advice for you.



Can't wait to see your boat in person


----------



## REEL STAMAS

Hey Mike- Dr. John/Reel Stamas here; I live down the Lagoon from your place- closer to the bridge. We met briefly at Kelly's Liquors a few yrs ago.You do know they are startingour new bridge construction in ~1 mo. & the new bridge will be ~8' higher... I LOVE the new boat &might have bought it myself had I known it was for sale. IMHO it's the perfect size, speed & economy. I'd like to do some trolling/swording w/you when you get started fishing out of here again. I heard about your cobia mishap & was glad to hear you're alright-scould have been much worse. Re- 'name'... how about= Another'Single' Screw ...LOL... I doubt your wife would approve though... Anyway congrats:letsparty& let's go fishing...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Thanks Doctor John.

We splashed her on friday at light house marina via the travel liftand worked all day putting her back together and getting all the gear into the boat.

we fished Sat , and hit that TD 30 miles out ...Lets just say we had a good test of what she can do. Fished all day , ran 100 miles total and burned 35 gallons for the day . We hooked two wahoo speed trolling and lost both, caught one of the biggest bonita i have ever seen , and put a load of beeliners on the boat before the weather made us turn home. 

as for the bridge , we made it under with 6 inches to spare at high tide , and made it to the dock at low tide ....so all is good there . Now we just need to get our tower hinged back on and we are in business for thecoming season. As soon as we are up and running you have to jump aboard for a trip offshore.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment8730.aspx

Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## dpewitt

Sweeeet! Great boat. 100 miles and 35 gallons.....can't beat that.


----------



## tiereta

You bought the boat that I have been watching for the last 2 years, I was amazed that it had not sold yet. I have fished abunch on a few of these hulls, they are fishing machines. I am not sure if spending a bunch of time on a trailer is a good idea for a wood boat of her vintage though.

Here are some pictures of her sisters.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

She is not sitting on a trailer ...................although she was delivered on a semi lowboy trailer from St Augistine Fl. She was on that trailer for 24 hours and then in the water . She is stored on a boat lift with twin20 foot bunks, so i hope we dont get or have issues from that type of storage. From what i have been told , she is cold molded, which means she has more epoxy, glassand resien then wood. The only exposed wood is the toe rails and the cabin accents. I know of a cold molded Buddy Davis 47 sitting on a lift just down the way from me, and she has the same 20 foot bunks holding a 47 footer , and she has been on that lift for 3 years. They seem to have no issues at all from storing on a lift ??

I think to many people think of the boat being like a old wood chris craft with no fiberglass laid over the outside and inside of the hull nor any paint . This boat may have wood inside her but she is far from being a wood boat in my opinion......

Thanks , Mike.


----------



## tiereta

You mentioned that you were having a trailer built so that you could tow her around. I assumed that you were going to store the boat on the trailer. As I mentioned before, I have spent more than my fare share of time working and fishing on and around these boats. ShootI even know the guy that was in charge of the quality control when your boat was built. These boats are tanks, when taken care of. Enjoy her, you have great boat.


----------



## FY05CPO

Need a new friend...:letsdrink Nice ride


----------

